# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  DEALER: RAVKOI (Specialist Koi Blitar & sekitarnya)

## h_andria

*RAVKOI*
Bagi rekan2 yang mencari ataupun menambah koleksi koi-koi lokal...
kami membantu menyediakannya.... *kami datang sendiri ke Blitar atau pun mendatangkan langsung dari Blitar... 
Di Blitar kami melihat bagaimana koi-koi hidup dan berkembang disana, bernegosiasi dan berdiskusi langsung dengan para petani koi lokal, dan sekaligus melihat Indukan-indukan koinya*

kami berusaha memberikan Koi-koi yang berkualitas maupun harga yang termurah sekalipun...
Baik dengan eceran maupun dalam jumlah partai...

Ravkoi berada di Jakarta Timur,
ini denah lokasi Ravkoi, mungkin diantara rekan2 forum warga sekitar Kalimalang- Klender- Pondok Bambu- Pondok Kopi, Rawamangun dan Bekasi bisa main dan mampir kesana unutk silaturahim..

dan


informasi detail bisa menghubungi:

harri 021 95458317

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Amrookepa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bobby Surapati

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

> ikannya di kios apa di rumah bos...?
> 
> kalo ke kios udah beberapa kali,, tapi kalo kerumah saya belum pernah,,,,


yg di foto...
ada di kolam rumah om ...
sila main ke rumah om ..  ::   ::

----------


## gebaeckmischung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

selamat dan smoga makin sukses ya om harri   ::

----------


## W1nky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lineoffdead

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sulistyo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Chandra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ryo_prasetya

sukses om....
semoga dgn web yg baru makin laris....
dan makin mantap di dunia perkoi-an....

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bolukukus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bilung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

> om dibikin online store aja biar kalo mau beli tinggal klik....klik....


iya om.. ntar dicari plug in nya  ::   ::

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

*Bak Ukur*  .. includ. bottom drain dan mistar 2 buah (samping dan bawah)
ukuran 1x 0,5 x 0.35 mtr ....

*Harga Rp. 600.000,-*

unutk pemesanan: 021 9545 8317 atau 0812 180 71701

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## f0x

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## survive

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

*Promo! 1 unit Filter Kotak ukuran 135 x 80 x 70 cm dengan 5 chamber*
 

harga Rp. 2.150.000 (termasuk ongkos kirim jakarta)

call: 02195 458317 atau 0812 180 71701

salam,

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ziunkx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adykurnia

trus kl mo bungkus dateng kemana nih om?

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

> Apa kabar om Har?
> tokonya tambah keren nih, uda lama gk ke t4 om, btw bak fiber yang difoto ada org baju merah itu harganya brp om Har?
> Kalo sempet pm ane ya om...
> thanks


Kabar saya dan ravko baik om.. 
Check pm om..

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anato

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

